# Finally my numbers are getting better!



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Not sure if anyone remembers me, been hanging around for a few years now but don't post much. I just got back from my Endo visit. It's been almost a year now since I had TT. My TSH was pretty high in November when I had knee surgery. The rehab doctor upped my Levothyroxine from 150 to 175. I was over 10....range was to 5.??. My new TSH is .70! I feel much better, getting my energy going again. My T's are in a good place too. Cannot believe it took about a year to get it right, but I'm so glad it's there! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm a lab junkie - can you post your T's with ranges?

How did your knee heal? Better with the added levo, I bet.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Good to hear from you and also good to hear your TSH is down there. Have you ever had your FREE T3 lab test done?

Sending hugs,


----------



## txspring (Apr 3, 2014)

Glad you're doing better. How are your eyes?


----------

